# Eisley, White Unprotected



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Suns will protect eight players — they've already submitted their list to the league — and leave two available for the Bobcats. Citing "very strict rules that prohibit divulging the names", (president Bryan) Colangelo won't talk about who the Suns will protect and who they will expose in the draft. Even so, the Suns almost certainly won't protect two reserves with big contracts: guard Howard Eisley and center Jahidi White. 

It seems clear the Bobcats wouldn't touch Eisley, who has two years and more than $13 million left on his contract. But it's believed the Suns are trying to work out a deal before the expansion draft in which the Suns trade White, who has a contract with one year remaining at $5.9 million, to the Bobcats. Making such a trade would leave the Suns with about $14 million in salary cap space with which to attract free agents, $16 million if they also trade their No. 1 draft pick. 

As an inducement to get the Bobcats to take White, the Suns could offer up to $3 million in cash plus a draft pick or two. The Bobcats likely are listening to plenty of other offers from a host of teams.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hopefully we can get them to take White, but if it means giving up the #7 as well I'm against it. Maybe a future first or something.. dunno.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

This is an outrage, why would we leave Eisley and white unprotected?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> This is an outrage, why would we leave Eisley and white unprotected?


Heh, good question.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Moving Jahidi isn't worth a 1st round pick, unless this move would make or break a Kobe deal.


----------

